
Tezos founder Arthur Breitman opens up about the company’s troubled past - ilanhz
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/11/01/tezos-arthur-breitman-interview-blockchain/
======
probotika
At the mercy of the SEC now by the sounds of it.

------
pretfood
no idea they had some guy squeezing cash out of the foundation

